# Passwort für Siemens Touch Panel vergessen.



## hbmerit

Wir haben eine kleine Laborpresse mit einem Siemens Touch Panel aus einer Insolvenzmasse übernommen.
Offebar wurde die Projektierung und das Programm in "Eigenleistung" der Instandhaltung programmiert und erstellt.
Leider haben wir keinerlei Unterlagen mehr über die Maschine und auch keinen Quellcode für das Touch Panel.
Zum ändern einfacher Parameter benötigen wir ein Passwort, selbst das ist nicht vorhanden. Gibt es die Möglichkeit das Passwort
zu ändern?


----------



## PN/DP

Wie heißt das Touchpanel genau? (Bezeichnung und am besten die Siemens-Bestellnummer nennen)

Mußt Du nur ein Passwort eingeben oder Benutzername + Passwort?
Wenn nur Passwort --> versuche mal *100*
oder schau Dich mal "kreativ" an der Maschine und Dokumentation um, ob da irgendwelche Zahlen/Projektnummern/Telefonnummern/... notiert sind.

Harald


----------



## Schokolade

Evtl. hast du Glück und es wurde der Rücktransfer aktiviert.
Infos gibts hier.


----------



## blimaa

Hi

Ach ein Klassiker aus der Siemens Touchpanel-Welt. Auch ich musste damit schon kämpfen und das sch.. Ding hatte gewonnen. Grund: nach einer gewissen Anzahl von Fehlversuchen löschte sich das Passwort respektiv der Zugang. Irgend wo gibt es auch noch ein Thema von mir. Ich glaube es war damalig ein TP177A oder B? Such doch mal nach diesem Thema, mir wurde versucht zu helfen und einige Ansätze waren gar nicht schlecht, meinte ich mich zu erinnern.

Gruss blimaa

Hier wäre der Link : http://www.sps-forum.de/hmi/53984-t...en-wincc-flex-datei-nicht-mehr-vorhanden.html


----------



## Buschmann

Als Passwort beliebt sind auch immer die Telefonnummern der Hersteller.


----------



## hucki

Buschmann schrieb:


> Als Passwort beliebt sind auch immer die Telefonnummern der Hersteller.


Oder die PLZ.


----------



## Schokolade

Auch 1234 oder 123456 findet man oft!


----------



## SKg

Hi,
der Benutzer: Admin und das Passwort: admin werden auch gern genommen.

Es ist noch zu bedenken das manche Panel´s alle Benuzer und Passwörter verweigen wenn es zu oft falsch eingegeben wurde.
Bei den Geräten muß man dann neu starten, das mit dem Passwort löschen ist mir neu.

MFG


----------



## xtro24

Ich habe mal ein Panel neu geflasht, nachdem ein Spaßvogel von Bediener mir den Zugang zum System versperrt hatte, dann eigenes Passwort definiert und danach das Projekt wieder draufgespielt.


----------

